# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch biển Hải Tiến - Thanh Hóa 3 ngày

## lechivien1400

*Tour du lịch biển Hải Tiến*
*(Thời gian: 3 ngày/2 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*
_Hải Tiến là khu du lịch sinh thái biển mới hình thành ở huyện Hoằng Hóa (Thanh Hoá). Nơi đây được biết tới với vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên hoang sơ, thuần khiết. Nói tới xứ Thanh, người ta thường nhớ nhiều tới khu du lịch nổi tiếng Sầm Sơn, nhưng từ khi dự án xây dựng khu du lịch sinh thái biển Hải Tiến thuộc huyện Hoằng Hóa bắt tay vào khởi công và xây dựng, nhiều người còn biết tới một khu du lịch hoang sơ với vẻ đẹp thuần khiết._
*Lịch trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 01: Khởi hành đi biển  Hải Tiến (Ăn trưa, tối)
 - Sáng:* 06h30: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi biển Hải Tiến – Thanh Hóa. Trên đường dưng nghỉ ngơi tại Phủ Lý.
- *11h30:* Quý khách đến với khu du lịch Biển Mới Hải Tiến, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*- 12h00:* Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng khách sạn, sau đó nghỉ ngơi.
 Chiều Quý khách tự do tắm biển Hải Tiến, Bãi biển hoang sơ và đẹp vào bậc nhất Việt Nam.
*- 19h00:* Quý khách dung bữa tối tại nhà hàng khách sạn. sau đó tự do khám phá cuộc sống của cư dân Vùng biển Hoằng Hóa. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*Ngày 02: Khám phá Biển Mới Hải Tiến hoang sơ và thơ mộng (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
*Sáng sớm Quý khách dậy sớm ngắm cảnh Bình Minh biển, tắm biển, ăn sáng. 
- *11h30:* Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản của địa phương, sau đó nghỉ ngơi.
 Chiều quý khách tự do tắm biển Hải Hòa.
 - *19h00:* Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*Ngày 03: Hải Tiến khởi hành về  (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
 Sáng sớm Quý khách dậy sớm ngắm cảnh Bình Minh biển, tắm biển, ăn sáng.
 Sau đó tự do đi chợ mua đồ Hải sản về làm quà.
 - *11h00:* Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, sau đó làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn lên xe về. trên đường về xe dừng tại chân cầu vượt Hàm Rồng để Quý khách mua đặc sản xứ Thanh về làm quà như: Nem chua, dừa…..
*18h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay Quý khách.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.550.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* _Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời gian khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!_ 
*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM*
1/Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô, chất lượng, điều hoà, máy lạnh đưa đón theo chương trình tham quan.  
2/Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 3*, Sao Biển Hotel  gần biển, Điều hoà, phòng đẹp có tivi, tắm nóng lạnh̀ (3 người / phòng, ngủ phòng đôi tính phát sinh theo giá phòng khách sạn) 
3/Các bữa ăn tiêu chuẩn theo chương trình, ăn chính 120.000/bữa, ăn sáng 30.000/bữa (Gồm 5 bữa ăn chính, 2 bữa ăn sáng).
4/Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình. (nếu có).
5/Hướng dẫn viên thành thạo nhiệt tình.
6/ Khách được mua bảo hiểm với mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000VNĐ
*GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
1/ Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.
*- Lưu ý:* Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí (Ăn ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Trẻ em từ 5- dưới 11 tuổi: Tính 50% giá người lớn (ngủ chung với bố mẹ, ăn xuất ăn riêng). Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0906.404.986 – Mr Hảo*
*Email:  anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## lechivien1400

tour Hải Tiến, biển Hải Tiến Thanh Hóa, biển Thanh Hóa

----------


## lechivien1400

tour biển Hải Tiến, tắm biển Thanh Hóa, du lịch thanh hóa

----------


## lechivien1400

biển Hải Tiến, du lịch biển Hải Tiến, tour Thanh Hóa, biển Thanh Hóa, du lịch hè 2012

----------


## lechivien1400

tour Hải Tiến, tour biển miền trung, tour thanh hóa

----------


## lechivien1400

biển Hải Tiến Thanh Hóa, du lịch biển Hải Tiến, biển Hải Tiến, du lịch biển 2012

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Hải Tiến

----------


## lechivien1400

tour du lịch biển Hải Tiến

----------


## lechivien1400

biển Hải Tiến

----------


## lechivien1400

tour Thanh Hoá

----------


## lechivien1400

tour du lịch Hải Tiến

----------


## lechivien1400

biển Hải Tiến

----------


## lechivien1400

biển Hải Tiến, Thanh Hóa

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch biển Hải Tiến

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Hải Tiến

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch biển Hải Tiến

----------

